# Congratulations Gibz!



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2019)

Everyone pop in here and show some love to our brother Gibz for tying the knot yesterday!

Congratulations homie!!


----------



## thewolf31 (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats! Good to hear!


----------



## Jin (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats brother! 

Hope you were shirtless at the ceremony


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats dude


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> Congrats brother!
> 
> Hope you were shirtless at the ceremony


Just wore a bow tie


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 29, 2019)

Congratulations, prob gonna be hung over today.


----------



## CJ (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats, I hope you and Trump are happy together forever!!!

Who wore the dress? :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 29, 2019)

haha thanks guys! 
Yes I married my bestfriend and swolemate yesterday! Everything went great, she looked gorgeous, had a great time! 
Had a couple glasses of champagne to celebrate, i don't drink anymore so that was enough to get a decent buzz yet still be on point.
Off to hawaii for 8 days early tuesday morning, can't wait!!


----------



## DNW (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats brother!  Was it hard to buy that much cereal for everyone at the reception?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2019)

congratulations, man! Happy for you. you two have  come a long way. Wishing you  a wonderful life together.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 29, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> haha thanks guys!
> Yes I married my bestfriend and swolemate yesterday! Everything went great, she looked gorgeous, had a great time!
> Had a couple glasses of champagne to celebrate, i don't drink anymore so that was enough to get a decent buzz yet still be on point.
> Off to hawaii for 8 days early tuesday morning, can't wait!!



Congrats man!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats, Gibz. Now go explode some volcanoes over there!


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 29, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats my brother !!


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 29, 2019)

So glad to read this!


----------



## German89 (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats....
Does the hotel have a gym


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 29, 2019)

congrats good sir!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 29, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## Beserker (Sep 29, 2019)

Hell yah! Congratulations!


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 29, 2019)

Congratulations Gibs.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats Gibsy, safe travels my man.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone!!!
Rhino99, of course it does 
I will be using this vaca to hopefully heal some nagging pain I have had in both forearms for some time, but i will utilize thier gym just to get a lil fluff n puff workout in before the pool/beach


----------



## RISE (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats bro!!!  Im right behind you, mines october 26th.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats Gibs.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats dude


----------



## Viduus (Sep 29, 2019)

Glad I signed in to see this. Congrats, she seems like a real good one.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 29, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Glad I signed in to see this. Congrats, she seems like a real good one.



thanks brother. she's amazing, and somehow put up with my shit at my very worse. our bond is unbreakable.


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats brotha!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 29, 2019)

Congratulations again brother, happy for you. But please don’t start pushing me out of your life


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 29, 2019)

Congratulations brother!!


----------



## DNW (Sep 30, 2019)

Trump said:


> Congratulations again brother, happy for you. But please don’t start pushing me out of your life


Trump and Gibs
View attachment 8569


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 30, 2019)

Congrats Gibs, enjoy Hawaii!!!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 30, 2019)

Congrats dude, sounds like you made a wise decision tieing the knot with a good woman.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 30, 2019)

Congrats.  Happy for you both!


----------



## snake (Sep 30, 2019)

You should have talked to me first. Not much I can do for ya now. Welcome to the club and congrats.


----------



## DF (Sep 30, 2019)

Congrats, you stupid bastard!


----------



## bigdog (Oct 1, 2019)

Congrats midget! Enjoy your trip brother. I tied the noose I mean knot 23 years ago😂😂😂


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2019)

bigdog said:


> Congrats midget! Enjoy your trip brother. I tied the noose I mean knot 23 years ago



Midget!!!! LMAO


----------



## automatondan (Oct 1, 2019)

Congrats Gibbs!!! That's awesome dude. I'm happy for you guys. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 1, 2019)

bigdog said:


> Congrats midget! Enjoy your trip brother. I tied the noose I mean knot 23 years ago😂😂😂



I gotta say that's the first time I've ever been called a midget lol


----------



## Raider (Oct 1, 2019)

Congrats on turning pro Gibz!! Welcome to the club. Enjoy!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 1, 2019)

Well done, Gibs! Best lesson I've ever learned over the years: always take care of yer partner, 1st. She'll have yer back when the rest of the world is against ye. Make a habit of doing the little things to make her feel special. Bring her coffee in bed on the weekends, tell her you love her each day, and for fooks sake write down the date of yer anniversary and set a calendar reminder 

Congrats Brother!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 1, 2019)

Hell of a deal, now you've went and done it...lol, all is good. Congrats and enjoy the partnership.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 1, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> Rhino99, of course it does
> I will be using this vaca to hopefully heal some nagging pain I have had in both forearms for some time, but i will utilize thier gym just to get a lil fluff n puff workout in before the pool/beach



Of course man, goes without saying. I'd be doing the same, lol.

Enjoy vacation.


----------



## DNW (Oct 1, 2019)

It was such a beautiful ceremony

View attachment 8580


My last door joke.  I have overplayed it.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 1, 2019)

That’s awesome brother! Congratulations


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss...


----------

